# Sega Racing Classic (New Daytona USA game!)



## AshleyAshes (Oct 25, 2009)

Car #41 'Hornet' is back on Sega's RingWide arcade platform.  While the name 'Daytona USA' is gone for likely trademark issues, 'Sega Racing Classic' just as well so long as the song 'Let's Go Away' remains.

SRC is a high definition remake of Sega's 1994 driving game Dayonta USA.  Which is one of the best selling arcade games in history.  It can still be found in arcade's today.

This is the first anyone has seen of Daytona USA since the Sega Dreamcast release of Daytona USA which... Well, it was pretty but the physics were shit.  It was like trying to drive butter across a hot plate.  I'm hoping that a game like this will get a home console port.  There's been a lack of solid arcade racing these days.  SRC at retail or on XBLA/PSN would be sweet.  I'd pay for it, hell, I'd buy multiple copies and take it to gaming events.  Right now for gaming events I need to use the Xbox1 title Outrun 2/Outrun 2 SP.  Great game, but something new and fresh would be lovely.  Especially if an 360/XBLA port featured LAN support.  I certianly hope this is a game that doesn't get restrained to the arcades, especially as the arcade scene is slowly dieing.  I rather doubt that I could find an arcade within 1-2hrs drive to even play it if it only goes to arcade.


----------



## Lukar (Oct 25, 2009)

Crush 40 soundtrack or GTFO.


----------



## CryoScales (Oct 25, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> I rather doubt that I could find an arcade within 1-2hrs drive to even play it if it only goes to arcade.



Go to a Bowling alley or a shopping mall's move theatre. Usually there are arcade games there.

Anyway this isn't that exciting to me. Sure racing games are fun. But not that fun or replayable to hype the hell out of them.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Oct 25, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Go to a Bowling alley or a shopping mall's move theatre. Usually there are arcade games there.


 
Finding an arcade and finding an arcade that has brand new games is two different feats.

In my experience of theater arcades around here, nothing is newer than 5 years old, most is a lot older.


----------



## CryoScales (Oct 25, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> Finding an arcade and finding an arcade that has brand new games is two different feats.
> 
> In my experience of theater arcades around here, nothing is newer than 5 years old, most is a lot older.



Either way can't you just emulate this game and play it on your PC? I doubt it would take that much work to do.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Oct 25, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Either way can't you just emulate this game and play it on your PC? I doubt it would take that much work to do.


 
Emulate a modern arcade system?  Ha ha ha.  NO.

Lemme put it this way, the emulator for the 1994 Sega Model 2 hardware that ran the ORIGINAL Daytona USA game wasn't fully working untill 8 months ago.

There's no emulator for the Sega Chihiro (Xbox1 based Sega plataform), or the Sega Lindbergh (PC based platform that succeeded the Chihiro) or the Europa-R (PC bassed platform that succeeded the Lindbergh.

Even if they are all PC based, one has to emulate the entire system correctly and ALSO bypass the encryption system.  To my knowledge, only in the last few weeks have the BIOS software to the Sega Chihiro even been managed to be dumped and an emulator that works is probably years away.

...I'd say that an emulation of Sega Racing Classic isn't due untill... 2020-2025 or so.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 25, 2009)

i remember seeing and playing that game in an arcade before. it was pretty good but i think that most driving games should be reserved for arcades, makes it feel better.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Oct 25, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> i remember seeing and playing that game in an arcade before. it was pretty good but i think that most driving games should be reserved for arcades, makes it feel better.


 
This all depends on how you do it. What you need are some racing wheels, those totally add to the 'Woohoo!' factor.

For an anime con recently I did a setup using Outrun 2 on Xbox 2. A pair of 21 TV's side by side on a table with a pair of Xbox's stacked between them. Racing wheels and pedals for each then networked for system link.

Bam arcade multiplayer racing with wheels and the works. Just not quite as pretty as the arcades.

...However one racing wheel broke a pedal and a butterfly switch. I advise agianst purchasing the Mad Catz MC2 Universal racing wheel if you intend to put it to heavy use. @_@  Those wireless Microsoft made ones for Xbox 360 seem more durable.  I'll put those to the test for arcade driving in the future.


----------



## CryoScales (Oct 25, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> ...I'd say that an emulation of Sega Racing Classic isn't due untill... 2020-2025 or so.



Thats a pessimistic view point


----------



## AshleyAshes (Oct 25, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Thats a pessimistic view point


 
No it's actually pretty realistic. About 10-15 years from platform initial release untill full emulation of an arcade platform. The turnaround is shorter for home consoles is more like 10 years or so, because they have easier hardware and also people have LOTS of access to home console hardware and software.

You can't exactly walk into EB Games and pick up a disc and security dongle for an arcade game and then the entire arcade machine to use to dump the ROMS, BIOS and then start working on the encryption.

Honestly, it'll probably be five years untill a solid working Sega Chihiro emulator is going and that rolled out in 2001.

If SRC doesn't get a home console port and there's not an arcade in your area that regularly gets NEW games, then it'll likely be sooooome time till the game comes home.

But hopefully with the advent of such things as the PSN and XBLA that are ideal for value software releases, we'll see it released!


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 25, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> This all depends on how you do it. What you need are some racing wheels, those totally add to the 'Woohoo!' factor.
> 
> For an anime con recently I did a setup using Outrun 2 on Xbox 2. A pair of 21 TV's side by side on a table with a pair of Xbox's stacked between them. Racing wheels and pedals for each then networked for system link.
> 
> ...



i like the racing ones, though i always prefered the trucker one.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Nov 5, 2009)

God damn you Sega!

Video's of Sega Racing Classic in action has come out.  This game is a near DIRECT PORT of the 1994.  Same models, same textures.  Just a few alterations for wide screen support, repositioning of the HUD and some buffers and such to make it all fit.  But the game is pretty much a pure direct port.

http://www.seganerds.com/2009/11/03/sega-racing-classic-gameplay-videos/

I am pretty freakin' disappointed.  I wasn't expecting it to be golden, but to be higher detail, higher res textures, and nicer lighting effects.  You know like Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles Turtles In Time Re-Shelled?  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vlNgRp8mHcQ

But no... God, what is this shit?


----------



## vice350z (Nov 5, 2017)

AshleyAshes said:


> ...I'd say that an emulation of Sega Racing Classic isn't due untill... 2020-2025 or so.



Hello all, I'm from the future...2017 to be exact. I wanted to let you all know you'll be able to play Sega Racing Classic and other Ringwood/edge games on PC with the TeknoParrot emulator come mid 2017


----------

